
Ask HN: What to do when you have a good idea but nothing else? - gaspoweredcat
I believe i have identified a hole in the market which could be filled nicely by a software solution, i know the &quot;how&quot; of it and know that it is possible and relatively easy with the right resources.<p>But there in lies the problem, i dont have access to those resources, all i have is the idea, im currently unemployed and flat broke with a credit score that is way worse than bad. i know the theory but lack the funds for developing it.<p>should i be battling with thinking of ways to make it happen and trying to learn the extra stuff id need to turn it into a full product myself or just let it go and move on? it seems a shame to let it slide
======
quickben
Evaluate it, think like a salesman. If somebody actually needs it right now,
and you know them, try to arrange some form of payment for developing it.

Otherwise, consider stash it? In few months / years, the situation may be
better for you, and you can get at it then perhaps?

~~~
gaspoweredcat
thing is it could be useful right now, its something i know for a fact a good
few large companies would be interested in, im just not sure how id pitch it
to someone without them basically stealing the idea for themselves

------
jetti
Is there any way that you could do any of this manually instead of requiring
the resources you are looking for? Even if it is difficult getting started
manually will allow you to pick up some cash in order to get what you need. Of
course this is not a scalable solution but it could be good enough to get you
started.

------
malux85
Step 1 - Fill out your hacker news profile so people can contact you

Step 2 - Think of an absolute minimum MVP and evaluate it

:) Contact me if you would like to talk

------
a_lifters_life
discover/validate it.

